# Stealth Apache Electric 4x4 Utility Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $12,500.00*
End Date: Thursday Feb-23-2012 9:16:13 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $12,500.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

